# Our newest addition



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey there everyone.
I just thought that I would post some pictures of our latest rescue.
I found her in the center median on a very busy street in our neighbourhood.
Someone had thrown her out of their car window and left her there to fend for herself. The road has 3 lanes going in each direction. I am so glad that I found her there unharmed. She is a ball of energy, but when she does sleep, she sleeps the sleep of the dead. 
Her name is CAT, (Cuddles and Troubles). I am not sure exactly how old she is, but she still has her milk teeth. 
I hope that you enjoy her pictures as much as we enjoy having her in our family.

The first three pictures are of CAT by herself, and the last three are of our oldest cat BOO (6years) and of our new girl CAT (12weeks)?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Once again Fate intervenes and a kitten has the most wonderful home! How great that she gets along with Boo, too. She's so cute!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very cute! And a lucky girl as well!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I now understand what every one means when they say that photographing a black cat is so difficult. If you don't get the angle just right, then you risk not getting a good shot of the cat. :roll: 
Thanks for the comments/compliments. We have absolutely fallen in love with her. We were going to bring her to our no kill shelter, but as it turns out, when she purrs in my hubby's ear, it helps his tenitis.(Spelling)? (A constant ringing in his ear).
I guess her purring is just the right pitch for his ear, even if he is allergic to cats. (We now have 4 of them). 8O So much for the by laws of our city. :wink: 
I/we can't give her up now. She has just been accepted by all of our other cats. Mouse finally has a playmate. It is fun to watch the two of them playing with each other. It's even funnier when Mouse gets over zealous with CAT and she squeaks. That's when Boo and Swiffer come running to give Mouse heck for "hurting" her. Poor Mouse, he's not sure what to do, keep playing or go and hide in a corner somewhere.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so heartwarming! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties & congrats!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Me love black kitties! Me want!

She's a real cutie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I absolutely love to hear these stories about rescuing cats. The idea of someone throwing a cat out of a car on a busy highway makes me want to kill someone. But how great that you came along at just the right time, and now Cat's whole life has changed dramatically for the better.

How long did it take before all of the 4 cats were getting along? That's amazing it went so well.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

It's amazing what people will do. The little black kitten I rescued a few months back was in the parking lot of a pet store on a main road with a balloon tied around it's neck. My dog was found as an 8 week old puppy in the middle of a rural interstate in tennessee/kentucky border. It's really twisted. 

Thank goodness you found the little kitty! Super cute!!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*CAT*

OMG, my addiction to black cats is acting up---even though I currently have 5, i could make room for this darling......................


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

October said:


> How long did it take before all of the 4 cats were getting along?


It took 2 days for CAT to be accepted by Mouse, 3 days for her to be accepted by Boo, and 1 week for her to be accepted by Swiffer. 
I am very lucky that my cats all seem to accept other animals very quickly compared to some other people's cats.
I have heard some people have to wait at least a month before their cat accepts another cat into their domain. 
I think that because my cats have always had equal attention given to them, they realize that the newest one isn't going to hone in on their time with us.
I think that the reason it took Swiffer a week was because, CAT is a female, and before she came along, Swiffer was the only female sharing the "affections" of our two males. Although the three of them are fixed, the two males are always trying to one up each other for her attention. It really is quite comical at times. 
I wish that I had a video camera so that I could tape them and their antics when it comes to Swiffer. It would make perfect Funniest Animal footage. 

Thanks for the comments/compliments everyone. We really do love the little tyke, and she has brought new life into our home. I don't know what we would do if anything happened to her now.
She has an appointment with our vet for next Wednesday, and I am sure that he will find that she is 100%. I am sure that she is not going to like getting her shots though. I can only say that I am so glad that our vet comes to our home instead of us having to take her to the clinic. 
Imagine, a doctor that makes house calls. 8O 
I will let you know what he says as soon as possible. 

Cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for rescuing this little treasure. She is beautiful.

My son adopted a cat from the Hermitage No Kill Shelter. Its name was Speedy because a person on a bike found her on Speedway Blvd. (6 lanes with medium.) Black cat are so smart. She will keep you delighted for years!


----------



## passhon (Nov 2, 2007)

CAT is so beautiful!! How can her old owner leave her in the middle of the street??? :?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is darling! I love the last picture.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just to let you all know, CAT is now going by the name "SAGWA". 
It was my hubby's decision to change her name because she just wasn't responding to CAT. SAGWA is the acronym for Shits And Giggles With Attitude.
Since we rescued her, she has been keeping us laughing with all of her antics whether they are good or bad, and she does NOT back down from anything.
I am so glad that we decided to keep her. 
By the way, she does respond to SAGWA.
I will post more photos of her in the near future.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

She is so cute! She looks like Mistress Nine! Congrats!
I like her new name, it made me giggle. :lol:


----------

